# Hatchling Trading



## kbaker (Jan 26, 2010)

I have three Sulcata hatchlings that I hatched out on Jan. 16, 20 & 23. I am looking to do a trade for another type of tortoise hatchling(s). I am open to many different tortoises so let me know what you have.

I am in Michigan. My intent is to give them a final home with me and to experience a new species of tortoise I have not kept before.

Thanks-
Kevin


----------



## kbaker (Feb 3, 2010)

This batch has found homes, buy I should have more in about a month.

I am disappointed with the lack of interest with trading , but I would still like to find someone looking to trade some of their hatchlings.


----------



## relbyroo (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I recently read your post about the hatchlings, and I am looking to buy one, I was wondering if you had any to sell and if so, how much would it cost? I live in Michigan as well. Thanks


----------



## kbaker (Apr 10, 2010)

relbyroo said:


> Hi, I recently read your post about the hatchlings, and I am looking to buy one, I was wondering if you had any to sell and if so, how much would it cost? I live in Michigan as well. Thanks



The last clutch hatched and they all found homes. I will start getting eggs the second half of summer. And then another 90 days until they hatch.

Where in MI are you located?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2010)

relbyroo said:


> Hi, I recently read your post about the hatchlings, and I am looking to buy one, I was wondering if you had any to sell and if so, how much would it cost? I live in Michigan as well. Thanks



Hi relbyroo:





to the forum!!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2010)

I honestly do not think you wil find a lot of people here trading for sulc's, but I have been wrong before.


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish I could trade baby sulcatas for almost anything else.... I have a lot of sulcatas to trade but I'm trying to keep the TFO sulcata protesters from showing up at my house picketing again by admitting to producing them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyler, you have said right here in this forum that you want to get on the good side of the "Sulcata protesters" and stop the tension... then you go and say something like that. Why? I am not one of those Sulcata Protesters yet I feel that comment is insulting. What difference does it make if other people think differently then you do? You are always bragging about how you can get rid of any number of Sulcata...so here is your chance trade...trade tortoises and make some money on the Sulcata, do your job and stop waving a red flag at some forum members...


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh calm down, it was sarcastic like almost everything I've ever said on here.... Funny how it's ok that some people can start a thread hoping for a heated argument or debate, knowing it probably will cause people to get angry at each other, and I can't throw out a little joke without being "talked to." I guess that's to be expected from the forum.

Plus, I don't even think there's tension anymore here as far as I'm concerned. Candy is my girl, Meg is my buddy. The only ones I'm still working on are you and StephanieLogan.

Always bragging that I can move any number of sulcatas? Uuh maybe once I said I don't have a problem placing them.... I'm still and always have been looking for the 1,000's of homeless, abandoned, unwanted sulcatas. These "rescues" keep trying to charge me $500 for them.



> do your job



By definition, what exactly is "my job" here?


----------



## kbaker (Apr 11, 2010)

Admin-
I did not get any responses for trading with this thread and now I won't have any hatchlings available for many months. Can you please close this thread?
Thanks-
Kevin


----------

